# Canning at a higher pressure than called for??



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

I pressure canned potatoes the other night for the right amount of time,but it was supposed to be at 11 lbs and it wouldn't get below 15lbs even though I turned the heat way down, like almost off. They sealed and look good.is there anything unsafe about canning at a higher pressure than what is needed for my altitude?

Thanks!
Intown


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me for my very first canning project 10 days ago. Were you using a glass top stove by any chance? 

From what I've gleaned on this site & elsewhere, more pressure is ok, less is a no-no. It better be or my hot dogs & bacon are gonna be a loss.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It can make some foods mushy, but that's not usually a problem. I always can at 15lbs. It's just easier than messing with the jiggler weight thing to change it back and forth to a lower weight.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When I canned on a glass top stove, I had to turn the heat near off to keep the pressure from rising. That was before I got the 3 piece weight set for my Presto.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I can on a glass stove top and dont have any problem. I turn my burner on high and went it gets to the correct pressure I start turning the burner down little at a time.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Like Pam in KY said, more pressure is OK, but below pressure can serve you up a batch of botulism. 

I did this once. The food was OK, but a tad on the soft side. (it was beef)


----------

